# Free white homers / breaders



## Ray Heath (Nov 14, 2009)

I own a white dove release business and I just recently had to relocate. I can no longer release any of my birds. I will keep at least 10 pair for breading and will give the rest away to good homes. I have at least 75 birds.
Thanks so much.
Ray

P.S.
I am a new member and I hope I am doing this right.


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Ray. Welcome to the forum. Many people here will help you rehome your birds. Posting your location would help as well as more dedtails about the birds. Pictures are always nice!!!


----------



## Flying Jay (Jul 6, 2009)

hey i would *LOVE* to have some white _BREEDING_ HOMERS!!!!!!!!!!! where are you located? thank you. james.


----------



## Ray Heath (Nov 14, 2009)

*free white homers for breaders*

I have about 75 birds that I can not release because I had to relocate.
I live in Southside Al, 35907 
5412 Mountain Top Rd.
Phone 256-543-0579
Cannot ship, you pick up.


----------



## Paragonhealing (Feb 4, 2010)

hello.. i'm wondering if any of the birds could be sent to british columbia canada? they can live at an incredible place here with my horses... i would just love to have them


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

Ray,
Can you tell me a bit more about the birds? What lines are they from? Are they banded?
I've recently started with white release birds myself, and while I was quickly able to find good quality birds, I'm not adverse to a few more.
Hubby built me an amazing loft which I am still trying to paint.

My first birds are up to half a mile now, at 24 days since first loft flight.

I'm in Georgia, about an hour north of Atlanta. I see you aren't too far from Collinsville. I am hoping to go there in a week or so, just because. I always end up bringing something odd home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

FeathersAloft said:


> Ray,
> Can you tell me a bit more about the birds? What lines are they from? Are they banded?
> I've recently started with white release birds myself, and while I was quickly able to find good quality birds, I'm not adverse to a few more.
> Hubby built me an amazing loft which I am still trying to paint.
> ...


Feathersaloft, the thread is 6 months old just to let you know, the dates are at the top of each post.


----------



## FeathersAloft (May 27, 2010)

thank you. I just hadn't seen that he was close to me, and didn't have a post saying they were taken.
I did find one finally that said they were all homed, on a different thread.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

How do these outdated -6 months old- posts make it to the top?????
It Just causes problems.


----------



## mario_blah (Jul 1, 2010)

*hi*

yes we need some pigoens because half of our pigioens died in the winter and we need some more thank


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> How do these outdated -6 months old- posts make it to the top?????
> It Just causes problems.


It is a problem with the way the group handles posts. Any post automatically goes to the top of the "New Posts" list. That includes old threads that have new posts to them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> It is a problem with the way the group handles posts. Any post automatically goes to the top of the "New Posts" list. That includes old threads that have new posts to them.


the dates are at the top left corner of the posts, doubt he really cares anymore at this point.


----------

